# Lot's of frog ID's (lots of photo's!!)



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I recently picked up a group of frogs with a ton of tincs...which I have never really be into before. I need some help from the board confirming the ID's of these guys. I will post them with the labels they came with on the tanks. Apologies in advance for the shipshod photography!

Tank 1: Alanis









Tank 2: Citronella









Tank 3: Citronella froglets









Tank 4: Cobalt froglet









Tank 5: Cobalts

















Tank 6: Oyapock









Tank 7: "Panama" auratus (this one seems wrong to me...one looks Ancon Hill?)
Frog 1:








Frog 2:









Tank 8: Patricia's

























Tank 9: Patricia froglet









Tank 10: Powder Blue

























Tank 11: Regina









Tank 12: Vittatus









Tank 13: Yellowbacks

























Thanks in advance!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You vittatus looks like a Vent to me; most definitely not a vittatus (which have two dorsal lateral stripes). I'd agree with the Ancon hill auratus. No ideas on the tincs. They've never been my speciality...


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

DOH...

I meant Vent :lol:


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Think the Yellowbacks are Black Saul Yellowbacks. Least that is what I have....Straight Yellowbacks have Yellowbacks (go figure, right?), not the heavy black with touches of yellow.

Really nice frogs.

Good luck with Dart Frog Depot.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A yellowback is a yellow back is a yellowback. The "black sauls" are just variations within the population.

The thumbnails doesn't look like a vent to me, if it is its a funky vent. Can we get a better pic of it? And tank mates it may have?

All the tincs are right on. And actually, the auratus lable is relatively accurate... they are Panama auratus. Just that there are a lot of different types of auratus from panama... and you have two different forms pictured. These are most likely FR imported frogs which is why they don't have more specific informatin. The top animal is an "acon hill" type, the frog below is a "green and bronze" type.

Watch those sores on the patricias, if they aren't healed you should treat them. You'll need to figure out why they are getting the rub and correct the problem (screen lid? tank too small?). I know cits tend to be boney as adults too, but make sure to get some weight on that cit! A few of the other frogs could use some more weight but the cit is not healthy.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Corey....

Yah some of them came in a little thin....I have been loading them up so we will see how it goes. 

The noses have been getting neosporin....I heard them jumping into the glass the first few days...I think they were just stirred up from the move.

Chris


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That looks like its been going on longer than a few days from the move... if they came in like that you may want to set them up a new pad!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I am actually giving every one of the 40 terrariums a full overhaul. I am doing it in batches of 3-5 tanks as I have time. So far I have about 10 of them into new set-ups. The 10's go fast but I am keeping all the pums in 18x18x18 exo's and thumbs in 12x12x18 exo's or 10 verts. Those take a little longer to setup due to the backgrounds and plants being a little more complicated than the regular 10's.

With the weather getting colder all the cleaning is getting tough. Add on to that I am drilling each of the tanks as I clean them and its quite a job.

Chris


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, I feel you... I'm in the same spot! So many tanks to do... so cold to do it outside... Hope they do well for you


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just me but I thought that thumb was an imitator at first?


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

> Maybe it's just me but I thought that thumb was an imitator at first?


I too thought of an imitator Tarapato at first glance. I think its just the picture. The more I look at it the more I say vent.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> A yellowback is a yellow back is a yellowback. The "black sauls" are just variations within the population.




Corey, I mean absolutely no disrespect here, and freely acknowledge that you have forgotten more than I will ever know, but I don't understand this comment. Just like people differentiate Leucs, Cobalts, and Azureus (fine spot, high yellow, banded etc.) I think it's important to differentiate these frogs as well regardless of locality. A Yellowback is a Yellowback is not going to mean much to a buyer if they were'nt expecting what they get. I think both forms of the frog are beautiful but they are different.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think there needs to be a clarification here... there is a difference between a MORPH (representing a population in the wild) and a VARIETY (which is basically a variation within a morph).

Yellowback Tinc, Surinam Cobalt, FGD Cobalt, Banded Leuc, Fine-Spotted Leucs are all morphs, that come from different populations in the wild.

"Black/Lemondrop" Yellowback Tincs, "Albino" Inferalanis, "Fine-Spotted/Sky Blue" Azureus, "High Yellow" Suriname Cobalts are all varieties...

The problem with varieties tends to have a couple problems... my biggest is the confusion they cause over what is a variety and what is a morph. My other is the problems related to selectively bred traits (which is beating a dead horse).

Ideally a buyer should be able to see at least a pic of the animal(s) they are buying... if they want a specific variety then they could visually confirm is that variety (or showing the traits they want strong enough - there aren't often clear lines between the varieties since they are just that - a variety of a type).

Both frogs are beautiful, but different? Depends on who you ask.


----------



## -Willem- (Mar 28, 2007)

jaysnakes said:


> > Maybe it's just me but I thought that thumb was an imitator at first?
> 
> 
> I too thought of an imitator Tarapato at first glance. I think its just the picture. The more I look at it the more I say vent.


Personally I don't think it's a vent on the picture...It's pretty hard to say, but the form of the body and the pattern makes me sugest that it could be an imitator...

just my 2 cents :wink:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

-Willem- said:


> jaysnakes said:
> 
> 
> > > Maybe it's just me but I thought that thumb was an imitator at first?
> ...


Color/pattern looks tarapoto to me, build (wide head, narrow body) looks ventish to me.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

There are two "vents" in the tank. I will see if I can get better photo's of both so you guys can give me a better answer.

Chris


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I also thought Tarapoto when I saw that "vent." Could we be looking at a hybrid here? (unlikely, but possible)


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

tank #12 look's to be imitator not vent


----------

